# Brooklyn Botanical Garden plant sale



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

For those of you who live in the area (NYC), you might be interested in this...

Plant Sale 2012 - Brooklyn Botanic Garden

Jake


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jake!
I'll be checking this out


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I actually missed last years sale, I had midterm exams! I'll be camping outside this one before they open like its a Black Friday sale! 

Jake


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Guys,

I hate to burst the excitement bubble, but when I went a few years ago, there was really nothing for sale outside of what you would see in a Home Depot.

With that said, the BBG is beautiful on a spring day, just don't expecting to find a plethora of rare plants at the sale.

If you guys want, should we all meet up and spend the day there?

Dave

D

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

dvknight said:


> Guys,
> 
> I hate to burst the excitement bubble, but when I went a few years ago, there was really nothing for sale outside of what you would see in a Home Depot.
> 
> ...


I'm not expecting to get any rare plants, or terrarium plants for that matter. I'm looking for houseplants, and I'm assuming, since their website says they will have a large selection, that they will have plants that would otherwise require ordering from a nursery. Do you really think they'll just have a home depot style assortment??? I'll be disappointed if they do...
As to the gardens, its free for me, so I go all the time. I like it because I've never seen it crowded except during events.

Jake


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I really do think that's exactly the type of assortment they'll have. I could be wrong, but check it out!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

For anyone interested, I'm here right now and its a pretty amazing selection of plants...


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

jacobi said:


> For anyone interested, I'm here right now and its a pretty amazing selection of plants...


*puts in request for pictures*


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

What specifically of interest? Maybe I'll head over.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> *puts in request for pictures*


It was raining, so I didn't stay long, but I'll post what I have.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

dvknight said:


> What specifically of interest? Maybe I'll head over.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


More house and yard plants than terrarium plants, but a pretty large selection, although I picked up a cool peperomia. Its on tomorrow as well. Yesterday the sale was only open to members (of course yesterday had gorgeous weather dammit) and they cleared out some of the more interesting stuff. 

I live in apartment. I wish I had a garden... or at least larger/wider windows that weren't designed in medieval times as arrow slits...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jacobi said:


> I live in apartment. I wish I had a garden... or at least larger/wider windows that weren't designed in medieval times as arrow slits...


And of course, whoever designed or installed the windowsills put them in at an angle. Pots fall right off.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I was there yesterday and people were totally filling up on most of the interesting things as soon as they opened. I too wish I had more space outside...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> I was there yesterday and people were totally filling up on most of the interesting things as soon as they opened. I too wish I had more space outside...


You're a member?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I am a member, $50 a year I believe


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> Yes I am a member, $50 a year I believe


I don't need a membership, its free for Kingsborough students... didn't help me yesterday though!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

OK. Here are some photos. I wish I had a DSLR. There was one particular scene that was begging for a panoramic photostitch. My friend lent me a Canon 5D MarkII for about 48 hours... OMG I want one! Anyway. The quality isn't great, it was raining and the camera wasn't focusing properly. 

Here's me looking at a tag... 


IMG_6815 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

Some quick research. Isn't technology wonderful?


IMG_6819 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

My response to my wife asking me whether I had enough plants.


IMG_6822 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

Aw!


20120502_120755 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

Broccoli! LOL


20120502_135657 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

Didn't do much walking around, due to the rain, but here's a couple scenic shots.


IMG_6857 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6856 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6854 by jacobi4759, on Flickr

This was absolutely gorgeous. Wish I had gotten some high definition photos...


IMG_6833 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6830 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6808 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


IMG_6794 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


20120502_134121 by jacobi4759, on Flickr


----------

